# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Capacidad de regulación intranual en destino

## Salut

Aupa gente!

Como seguro que sabreis los más implicados en el tema de aguas, existe un grave problema ambiental con los actuales regimenes de desembalse: como el regadío necesita agua en verano, la mayoría de ríos españoles tienen mayor caudal en verano que en invierno.

¿Qué hay de malo en ello, se preguntará un novato? La respuesta está en la flora y fauna que habita nuestros ríos: durante millones de años se han adaptado a que las crecidas fueran invernales. Por tanto, todo su ciclo de vida y su fenología se ha adaptado a esta circunstancia.

El actual régimen de desembalses está afectando de forma bastante negativa a la vegetación de ribera, que en casos como el río Mundo (tramo Talave-Confluencia) se ve acentuado por los trasvases recibidos.


Ante estos hechos, se está empezando a imponer el criterio de "régimen ambiental de caudales" frente al de "caudal ecológico". Pero esto supondrá tener que desembalsar más en invierno, y por lo tanto reducir el papel de regulador anual en los grandes embalses de cabecera (pasando a regulación interanual).

¿Tendremos capacidad de regulación suficiente en destino? La Región de Murcia por ejemplo tiene una enorme cantidad de balsas de riego... pero sobre todo, embalses como La Pedrera, Crevillente, Santomera, Algeciras o El Romeral.

Juntos suman una parte sustancial de las demandas hídricas para regadío en Murcia.

¿Es entonces factible la regulación en destino?

----------

